# Hostapd adapter cycling through states

## haven

Hi All,

I've been having a play with hostapd in a bridged environment. 

My wireless adapter is an edimax (rt73) and is being bridged to an existing bridge via the hostapd daemon (rather than in /etc/conf.d/net due to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298824)

The hostapd.cfg is given below:

```

interface=wlan1

driver=nl80211

bridge=br0

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

ssid=HavenTest

country_code=GB

ieee80211d=1

hw_mode=g

channel=11

macaddr_acl=0

auth_algs=3

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=0

wpa=3

wpa_passphrase=<secret>

wpa_pairwise=TKIP CCMP

```

Everything works well with hostapd pulling wlan1 into br0. But I'm seeing a lot of state cycling in my logs:

 *Quote:*   

> May 14 12:04:00 nostromo kernel: [426304.701009] br0: port 2(wlan1) entering forwarding state
> 
> May 14 12:04:04 nostromo kernel: [426308.633401] br0: port 2(wlan1) entering disabled state
> 
> May 14 12:04:04 nostromo kernel: [426308.645331] br0: port 2(wlan1) entering learning state
> ...

 

I've seen a little bit of information on this at the link below:

* http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/674

Unfortunately I'm not really sure how to interpret that into useful action. I assume this is something to do with my edimax being unable to change mac address but I'm open to suggestions on other possible causes or experience that anyone has with similar issues ?

Many thanks for your time.

Haven

----------

